# Sudoku Solver



## Guest (12. Jul 2006)

Hi,

also ich versuche mich grade an nem Sudoku.. und ich stoße hier im Forum immer wieder auf "Sudoku Solver" aber was sollen die Dinger? Die sind doch wie der Name sagt sicher dazu da das Spiel zu lösen.. oder seh ich das falsch?

ich hab mir da ne andere Strategie überlegt.. ich hab nen Spiel Generator der baut das ganze Feld einmal am Anfang auf, also mit allen Zahlen.. und dann wird das ganze Feld gespeichert. dann muss ich nicht nach jedem Zug überprüfen ob die Zahl da möglich ist oder nicht.. Ist das nicht viel simpler? Und um dann nen richtiges Spiel zu machen hab ich noch nen Remover.. der per Zufall Zahlen aus dem Spiel entfernt.. Hab ich da nen logischen Fehler oder ist es doch so einfach wie es klingt?


----------



## PyroPi (12. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, ob ich verstanden habe, was du genau sagen/fragen willst. Aber trotzdem: Ein Sudoku-Solver ist dazu da, ein nicht ausgefülltes Sudoku zu lösen. Dein Ansatz zunächst ein komplett (und korrekt) ausgefülltes Sudoku zu generieren ist erstmal nicht schlecht. Beim schrittweisen Löschen der einzelnen Zahlen entsteht aber das Problem, daß das Sudoku nach dem Löschen der Zahl immer noch eindeutig lösbar sein muß, d.h. es darf nur genau eine mögliche Lösung geben. Daher brauchst du einen Solver, der in jedem Schritt nach dem Löschen der Zahl prüft, ob das Sudoku mit den restlichen Zahlen noch immer eindeutig lösbar ist.


----------



## Brainiac (13. Jul 2006)

Es gibt auch keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit ein gültiges Vollständiges Sudoku ohne Solver zu generieren. Ich versuche mich gerade auch daran.


----------



## millinär (20. Jul 2006)

warum wollt ihr alle ein Sodoku ohne Solver generieren ?das ist schwieriger als mit solver


----------

